# Stihl Power Equipment Discussion



## Ware




----------



## mtroberts20

I have been looking into getting a multi-tool system, and I think I have decided on the Stihl Kombi. I am hoping to get some input on which powerhead to get. I plan on for sure getting trimmer and edger to start out, possibly bed redefiner and hedge trimmer in the future.

I have seen where people say to get the biggest powerhead so you have the power if you need it, also some people say that you will never need it. I think considering the total investment, the increase in price between powerheads is not very significant. I want to have the power when I need it, but wondering, if I don't need it, what would any other pros/cons be with getting the more/less powerful motors?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Remember: Biggest = Heaviest.  
Very happy with my Stihl trimmer and blower.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've had the Kombi system for over 8 years now and have never had a problem with any of it. I also have their BR600 blower and hedge trimmer for about the same amount of time without any issues. I bought the KM130 power head and don't regret it one bit as it does anything I ask of it.


----------



## Wolverine

I have a bg85 blower I bought in 2000 and still running like a champ. I also have a km130 kombi with the trimmer, bed redifiner, and edger.....love this tool.


----------



## MasterMech

The 94 is attractive to me as it's a two-stroke engine, and the lightest of the powerheads. If it wasn't for the bed-edger and perhaps the powerbroom, I probably wouldn't consider the 131. But........


----------



## crussell

I bought the Kombi KM56 RC-E Powerhead, which is the residential model. From what I was told, yes there is a small power difference between the different options, but the residential ones will do just about anything you need. The commercial ones obviously are built for heavier use, but since I only use my Kombi 1-2 times a week I went with the basic Powerhead.

String Trimmer = Good
Edger = Good
Blower = Good
Hedge Trimmer, make sure to get the adjustable one. Love it.

Going to buy the bed redefiner and cultivator next.


----------



## Spammage

crussell said:


> I bought the Kombi KM56 RC-E Powerhead, which is the residential model. From what I was told, yes there is a small power difference between the different options, but the residential ones will do just about anything you need. The commercial ones obviously are built for heavier use, but since I only use my Kombi 1-2 times a week I went with the basic Powerhead.
> 
> String Trimmer = Good
> Edger = Good
> Blower = Good
> Hedge Trimmer, make sure to get the adjustable one. Love it.
> 
> Going to buy the bed redefiner and cultivator next.


Also works great with the rotary scissors/landscape blade. If you are wanting the power sweep, then I would get a bigger power head.


----------



## MasterMech

crussell said:


> I bought the Kombi KM56 RC-E Powerhead, which is the residential model. From what I was told, yes there is a small power difference between the different options, but the residential ones will do just about anything you need. The commercial ones obviously are built for heavier use, but since I only use my Kombi 1-2 times a week I went with the basic Powerhead.
> 
> String Trimmer = Good
> Edger = Good
> Blower = Good
> Hedge Trimmer, make sure to get the adjustable one. Love it.
> 
> Going to buy the bed redefiner and cultivator next.


The KM56 is probably a little underpowered for the bed redefiner as Stihl recommends the KM131. But you could always buy it and upgrade the powerhead if you aren't happy with the power. Sell your KM56 with the string trimmer head to another homeowner.


----------



## atc4usmc

Ok Stihl guys..I have a Stihl FC56 trimmer (four years old) that has began to blow what looks like oil out of the muffler. I know its gas and oil because I mix it 50:1, but I have black splatter all over the engine cover beside the muffler. I have tried cleaning the spark arrester, a new plug and fresh gas/oil mix, but the problem Stihl exists (see what I did there??).

Any ideas?


----------



## MasterMech

They (the Germans) pronounce it "Shteel" but we'll give you a pass. :lol: 

Black Schmoo pouring from the exit? I'd call a doctor.... butt wait, in all seriousness it's probably coated the inside of the muffler. Remove the muffler, hose it down with brake cleaner or carb & choke cleaner. The more flammable/volatile the better. Once you have it rinsed out well, bake it out. I use a MAPP/propane torch (carefully! You just filled it up with a flammable solvent....) and lightly roast it evenly on all sides. No need to fully cook/discolor it, just bake it until it quits smoking.

Now change your mix oil, I like to run 40:1 synthetics for better protection of bottom-end bearings and it tends to keep the engines cleaner too. Both the heavier mix and the synth of oil help in those regards.


----------



## atc4usmc

MasterMech, thanks for the input (and pass).

That makes sense with the muffler being coated....I'll spray and bake it like you said. I run 50:1 Stihl HP Ultra (synthetic) as directed by the dealer and manual. So you're saying with running synth I can go 40:1 without worry?

Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech

atc4usmc said:


> MasterMech, thanks for the input (and pass).
> 
> That makes sense with the muffler being coated....I'll spray and bake it like you said. I run 50:1 Stihl HP Ultra (synthetic) as directed by the dealer and manual. So you're saying with running synth I can go 40:1 without worry?
> 
> Thanks!


HP is actually a synthetic but it's notoriously dirty. I quit using it years ago, not because there is anything particularly wrong with the stuff, I just feel there's better for your money on the market. What color is HP Ultra these days? It used to be a shade of green that disappeared when mixed so you kinda had to guess if the fuel really was mixed or not. I like it when the oil is dyed bright blue or red so there's no mistaking it for straight gas.

I use 40:1 In Everything so that I do not have to keep special fuel for my saws. They are not stock and the extra oil is welcome for the bottom end bearings. 50:1 is fine to use, trimmers do not lay out the HP like a chainsaw does. Far less demanding on engine components and bearings.


----------



## atc4usmc

The oil is green in color and does fade away when mixed. And, I feel the dirtiness is whats contributing to my problem although I will say, I have an edger with the same engine that runs perfectly clean (albeit is only a year old). I understand what you are saying about the HP on the trimmer vs Saw, although I need to go back and check my ratio for my Saw now...

BTW - what oil do you use?


----------



## MasterMech

atc4usmc said:


> BTW - what oil do you use?


I have and do use a bunch of oils. But my favorites so far are AMSOIL Sabre Pro at 40:1 (The advertised 100:1 does work, although I wouldn't run it in a saw. I def do NOT trust it in a modified engine and oil is cheap.....) and AMSOIL Dominator for its higher load bearing ability.

Most important is to use plenty in the mix, and stay away from outboard or marine oils as they are not meant to run in air-cooled temp ranges.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

crussell said:


> I bought the Kombi KM56 RC-E Powerhead, which is the residential model. From what I was told, yes there is a small power difference between the different options, but the residential ones will do just about anything you need. The commercial ones obviously are built for heavier use, but since I only use my Kombi 1-2 times a week I went with the basic Powerhead.
> 
> String Trimmer = Good
> Edger = Good
> Blower = Good
> Hedge Trimmer, make sure to get the adjustable one. Love it.
> 
> Going to buy the bed redefiner and cultivator next.


I own the bed redefiner and so far like it. There's one drawback: it throws the dirt back in the bed, which is normally a good thing, but I have colored mulch so you can see the dirt from across the yard. I have to take a leaf rake and rake the mulch back from the edge about two feet. Then redefine the bed. Then rake the mulch back. Doesn't take as long as it sounds. Now, it doesn't look nearly as clean and perfect as @wardconnor's flowerbeds that he edges by hand. BUT, I can redefine over a thousand square feet of beds in about 10 minutes. I'll take that. It's a game changer.

I run the redefiner with their largest powerhead - 131R. It's my understanding that you need a 130/131 to run it.

Pretty much everything I own is Stihl. I'll get a list and photo posted soon. Hope to contribute to this thread.


----------



## MatthewinGA

MasterMech said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Kombi KM56 RC-E Powerhead, which is the residential model. From what I was told, yes there is a small power difference between the different options, but the residential ones will do just about anything you need. The commercial ones obviously are built for heavier use, but since I only use my Kombi 1-2 times a week I went with the basic Powerhead.
> 
> String Trimmer = Good
> Edger = Good
> Blower = Good
> Hedge Trimmer, make sure to get the adjustable one. Love it.
> 
> Going to buy the bed redefiner and cultivator next.
> 
> 
> 
> The KM56 is probably a little underpowered for the bed redefiner as Stihl recommends the KM131. But you could always buy it and upgrade the powerhead if you aren't happy with the power. Sell your KM56 with the string trimmer head to another homeowner.
Click to expand...

I got the KM-56 because I'm a home owner. I read in so many reviews that the higher power KM over torque some of the attachments and breaks them. As a home owner, you don't need as much power as the commercial units. If you need more power, you probably need a different tool. It was also recommended to me by the dealer; edging was strong enough but up the power for bed redefiner. I also purchased the Edgeit Pro because it was $100 cheaper and can be used for safer trimming and easier edging. I bought the KM blower and it's powerful and works well.


----------



## craigdt

Here's my collection of Stihl equipment. I love them all.

FS90R trimmer w/ SpeedFeed head
SH86C Blower/Vac
MS170 Chainsaw

Anybody have a suggestion for a lighter-weight Stihl trimmer for quick jobs?
The FS90R has tons of power for the tough jobs but at almost 12 pounds, sometimes I'd like something a bit lighter for the quick jobs.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Anyone ever used the power broom or the power brush attachments to the KombiSystem to level sand in the yard? I'm close to buying the KombiSystem for the edger and bed redefiner but wondering if this might be a good idea.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ecks from Tex said:


> Anyone ever used the power broom or the power brush attachments to the KombiSystem to level sand in the yard? I'm close to buying the KombiSystem for the edger and bed redefiner but wondering if this might be a good idea.


I have not used the power broom but it looks cool. I've thought about how useful it would be to remove cores after aeration and before sanding. Also thought about it's use in clearing out gum balls from my moms yard.


----------



## MasterMech

SGrabs33 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever used the power broom or the power brush attachments to the KombiSystem to level sand in the yard? I'm close to buying the KombiSystem for the edger and bed redefiner but wondering if this might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not used the power broom but it looks cool. I've thought about how useful it would be to remove cores after aeration and before sanding. Also thought about it's use in clearing out gum balls from my moms yard.
Click to expand...

It should do all of that and more. I use my lawn sweeper to pick up cores and thatch otherwise I'd probably have a power sweep. Up north, they are the only choice for spring cleanup. They sweep rocks and dirt from the snowplow back into the driveway. Incredible tool!


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever used the power broom or the power brush attachments to the KombiSystem to level sand in the yard? I'm close to buying the KombiSystem for the edger and bed redefiner but wondering if this might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not used the power broom but it looks cool. I've thought about how useful it would be to remove cores after aeration and before sanding. Also thought about it's use in clearing out gum balls from my moms yard.
Click to expand...

It would probably work for doing small sections of the lawn but I wouldn't really suggest using it for anything over 2K of lawn. I have the PowerBroom, the one with the rubber paddles and it's great for getting things off the lawn or moving things on the lawn without tearing it up. I did use it one year to remove the cores from aerating but found out that using the BR600 works really well too and requires less effort plus it's great for blowing out the coring holes so that they can accept the sand.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Mightyquinn Good to know! I also used my BR600 to remove the cores and it worked well!


----------



## zinger565

Just a quick rant:

Was given a Stihl FS 46 trimmer from my Father-in-law that hadn't been ran in quite a few years. I dinked around with it for a year then broke down and took it to the shop to see what they could do. Got it back today (after a month and a half). It runs, well, kinda. It'll run for 5-10 minutes and then just stop. Starts up and runs for another minute or so, then stops. Then after that I can get it to idle, but as soon as the throttle is touched it dies. :evil: :evil: :evil:

Not sure what I'm doing wrong and I'm nearly ready to throw in the towel and buy an EGO. I'm gonna call the shop tomorrow to see if they can help me out.


----------



## Spammage

@zinger565 I also have an old fs46. It was running like crap for awhile, so a couple of weeks ago I ordered a carb kit off Amazon for about $15. Repair took about 10 minutes and it runs like new. Let me know if you want to know what kit it was.


----------



## zinger565

Spammage said:


> @zinger565 I also have an old fs46. It was running like crap for awhile, so a couple of weeks ago I ordered a carb kit off Amazon for about $15. Repair took about 10 minutes and it runs like new. Let me know if you want to know what kit it was.


Thanks for the heads up. Looks the like the shop I took it to already rebuilt the carb though.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Check also that its being fueled with ethanol free gas also


----------



## SCGrassMan

Here's one for everybody... Stihl vs Echo, for the commercial stuff... I am getting a bunch of used equipment from somebody that is a Stihl powerhead, and a bunch of the attachments... I also want to get a spare powerhead, because I'm going to use them commercially.

Here is the issue though. Of the 3 equipment dealers I've visited, 2 are echo, and 1 is stihl. The echo dealers are much nicer, cleaner, with friendlier more helpful staff, and quicker equipment repair turnaround times. So do I ditch the Stihl stuff and go with Echo?


----------



## rbljack

SC, either stihl or echo is fine, but with that said, you need to compare apples to apples. Both brand sell homeowner lines and commercial models. As a lawn care guy, I have run stihl primarily. But a few years back I had all my equipment stolen, and had to buy used to get back in the game quickly. I have two echo backpack blowers and an echo edger and they have run and run and run. With that said, I had two Stihl BR600's (stolen) and they were great as well. When they finally give up, I will switch over to Stihl, but not until they finally quit.

Moving on to my other stihl equipment, Ive run the FS90 Trimmer, for the guy who asked about a lighter option, I have and use the FS100 as a dedicated trimmer. I also have two KM130 powerheads with assorted attachments to include the pole saw, trimmer head, edger head, adjustable hedgetrimmer attachment, brushcutter head with saw blade, and the paddlebroom. The paddlebroom really excels at getting acorns and pecans moved off lawn areas and into piles to be picked up when needed. What is nice about the powerheads is that if you have two of them....for a lawn care guy you have immediate back up equipment if needed if one powerhead starts acting up and wont run. Havent had that problem occur but one time, and that was operator induced. Dropped the powerhead right onto a sharp rock and put a hole in the tank....oops. I also have the SH86C shedder vac which can be a vaccum or a handheld blower. To finish this out, I always run the stihl synthetic oil for my mix. Lastly, you will need to know how to adjust the valves on the 4-mix engines. The job isn't hard at all, and there are youtube videos to explain it. Just make a quick stop at the stihl dealer and get the specific feeler gauge they sell for doing the job. Its thinner than a normal feeler gauge, and fits into the gap better.


----------



## SCGrassMan

rbljack said:


> SC, either stihl or echo is fine, but with that said, you need to compare apples to apples. Both brand sell homeowner lines and commercial models. As a lawn care guy, I have run stihl primarily. But a few years back I had all my equipment stolen, and had to buy used to get back in the game quickly. I have two echo backpack blowers and an echo edger and they have run and run and run. With that said, I had two Stihl BR600's (stolen) and they were great as well. When they finally give up, I will switch over to Stihl, but not until they finally quit.
> 
> Moving on to my other stihl equipment, Ive run the FS90 Trimmer, for the guy who asked about a lighter option, I have and use the FS100 as a dedicated trimmer. I also have two KM130 powerheads with assorted attachments to include the pole saw, trimmer head, edger head, adjustable hedgetrimmer attachment, brushcutter head with saw blade, and the paddlebroom. The paddlebroom really excels at getting acorns and pecans moved off lawn areas and into piles to be picked up when needed. What is nice about the powerheads is that if you have two of them....for a lawn care guy you have immediate back up equipment if needed if one powerhead starts acting up and wont run. Havent had that problem occur but one time, and that was operator induced. Dropped the powerhead right onto a sharp rock and put a hole in the tank....oops. I also have the SH86C shedder vac which can be a vaccum or a handheld blower. To finish this out, I always run the stihl synthetic oil for my mix. Lastly, you will need to know how to adjust the valves on the 4-mix engines. The job isn't hard at all, and there are youtube videos to explain it. Just make a quick stop at the stihl dealer and get the specific feeler gauge they sell for doing the job. Its thinner than a normal feeler gauge, and fits into the gap better.


This is great info and I appreciate it.


----------



## MasterMech

Don't forget the FS94R. Light, two-stroke power and simplicity.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts

mtroberts20 said:


> I have been looking into getting a multi-tool system, and I think I have decided on the Stihl Kombi. I am hoping to get some input on which powerhead to get. I plan on for sure getting trimmer and edger to start out, possibly bed redefiner and hedge trimmer in the future.
> 
> I have seen where people say to get the biggest powerhead so you have the power if you need it, also some people say that you will never need it. I think considering the total investment, the increase in price between powerheads is not very significant. I want to have the power when I need it, but wondering, if I don't need it, what would any other pros/cons be with getting the more/less powerful motors?


If you want the bed edger definitely get the largest power head I have had a few of these over the years the sthil has the best attachments and widest verity.... I had terrible luck keeping them running . I have a shindiwia for probably 15 years runs strong but the attachments aren't that great . I have some of about everything Redmax makes and love it ... in my opinion and by what I have experienced Redmax blows sthil away


----------



## 440mag

Spammage said:


> I also have an old fs46. It was running like crap for awhile, so a couple of weeks ago I ordered a carb kit off Amazon for about $15. Repair took about 10 minutes and it runs like new. Let me know if you want to know what kit it was.


Pleez! I would VERY MUCH appreciate knowing! (I have a Fs70R that probably has less than 20 hours on it; never had any ethanol in it; and, which has always been winterized the 2 years of its life! Gas is fresh zero ethanol 90 octane with the Stihl oil (premium stuff in the si,very bottle) mixed to correct ratio.

Starts but, dies upon press of the throttle. Bewildering thing is it was running perfectly the last time I fired it up (which, IIRC, was the 2nd or 3rd time this season).

I've checked the spark arrestor - NO buildup

Checked fuel and air filters, clean. Tore the carb apart (4x !!!) just making sure there wasn't a piece of funk stuck anywhere. Blew the hoses out with light pressur compressed air and even changed the spark plug, even though the one it came with is just like new.

Pullin' my hair out here ... :wacko:


----------



## Spammage

Unfortunately, the one I bought doesn't list your model as being supported. Could it be a pinched/crimped fuel line?


----------



## 440mag

Thanks. (That is a heckuva deal!)

I'll have to keep looking for a similar kit that maybe lists mine (pretty sure my air filter looks different than the shape in the photo ....)


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Picked up a new KM131 today. Awesome machine.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Mightyquinn said:


> I've had the Kombi system for over 8 years now and have never had a problem with any of it. I also have their BR600 blower and hedge trimmer for about the same amount of time without any issues. I bought the KM130 power head and don't regret it one bit as it does anything I ask of it.


What do you do for maintenance? Wanting my new 131 to last forever. What about gas?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ecks from Tex said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the Kombi system for over 8 years now and have never had a problem with any of it. I also have their BR600 blower and hedge trimmer for about the same amount of time without any issues. I bought the KM130 power head and don't regret it one bit as it does anything I ask of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for maintenance? Wanting my new 131 to last forever. What about gas?
Click to expand...

All I have ever done to all my Stihl equipment is use 93 Octane with HP Ultra oil. I will also change to spark plugs out every couple of years and clean the spark arrestor about the same amount of time. I've rarely needed to replace the air filters as you can usually just blow them out with some compressed air and be good to go.

Specifically for the gas, I use 93 octane that usually has some ethanol in it but it's always mixed with some STA-BIL. I have a 5 gallon gas can that I use for the mowers and such and then have a 1 gallon gas can that has the Stihl mix in it, so I just use the 5 gallon to fill the 1 gallon. Makes for less trips to the gas station. :thumbup: I also NEVER drain the fuel over the winter and just leave the fuel in the cans until it's gone. I have never had any issues with starting them up after the Winter.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Mightyquinn said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the Kombi system for over 8 years now and have never had a problem with any of it. I also have their BR600 blower and hedge trimmer for about the same amount of time without any issues. I bought the KM130 power head and don't regret it one bit as it does anything I ask of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for maintenance? Wanting my new 131 to last forever. What about gas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I have ever done to all my Stihl equipment is use 93 Octane with HP Ultra oil. I will also change to spark plugs out every couple of years and clean the spark arrestor about the same amount of time. I've rarely needed to replace the air filters as you can usually just blow them out with some compressed air and be good to go.
> 
> Specifically for the gas, I use 93 octane that usually has some ethanol in it but it's always mixed with some STA-BIL. I have a 5 gallon gas can that I use for the mowers and such and then have a 1 gallon gas can that has the Stihl mix in it, so I just use the 5 gallon to fill the 1 gallon. Makes for less trips to the gas station. :thumbup: I also NEVER drain the fuel over the winter and just leave the fuel in the cans until it's gone. I have never had any issues with starting them up after the Winter.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Thank you. On leaving gas in it over winter, is this a practice you think is better, or that it just doesn't make a difference whether you leave it in or not?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I don't think it makes a difference either way in my experience, with all the fuel stabilizer from the original gas and the Stihl HP oil I don't see it going bad over the Winter.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't think it makes a difference either way in my experience, with all the fuel stabilizer from the original gas and the Stihl HP oil I don't see it going bad over the Winter.


Alright man, thanks for the input. Loving the machine so far, now I just want all those attachments!


----------



## Movingshrub

I have a FS70R trimmer. Anyone got a suggestion on the best trimmer head? The auto cut gets in a position where I can't feed anymore and have to take the head off and reset up the trimmer string. Power scissors need not apply since I have a lot of chainlink.


----------



## MasterMech

I'm still a big fan of the Autocut 25-2. It's the default head that comes with most Stihl trimmers except the smaller curved shaft machines. I routinely run spool after spool of line through mine trouble free.

Tips: Wind the line as evenly as possible. I usually cut a long piece, stick both ends in the spool and wind both sides simultaneously. When you have just a short loop left, I'll hook each line in the spool flange and snip it in the middle. Then reload into the head.

Before you reload the spool, take a moment to scrape any crud that builds up inside the head. Once you're reloaded, I try to tap at full throttle to advance the line. If you try to do it at part throttle, you run the risk of the head advancing faster than the line feeds and then the line can jam inside the head. Also, chain link can be rough on your line, if it repeated grabs the line and pulls you in, the shock can cause the line to weld to itself on the spool. Try a harder line or adjust your technique so the fence doesn't grab the line.


----------



## Movingshrub

MasterMech said:


> I'm still a big fan of the Autocut 25-2. It's the default head that comes with most Stihl trimmers except the smaller curved shaft machines. I routinely run spool after spool of line through mine trouble free.
> 
> Tips: Wind the line as evenly as possible. I usually cut a long piece, stick both ends in the spool and wind both sides simultaneously. When you have just a short loop left, I'll hook each line in the spool flange and snip it in the middle. Then reload into the head.
> 
> Before you reload the spool, take a moment to scrape any crud that builds up inside the head. Once you're reloaded, I try to tap at full throttle to advance the line. If you try to do it at part throttle, you run the risk of the head advancing faster than the line feeds and then the line can jam inside the head. Also, chain link can be rough on your line, if it repeated grabs the line and pulls you in, the shock can cause the line to weld to itself on the spool. Try a harder line or adjust your technique so the fence doesn't grab the line.


I'll see if my issue is operator error but I end up with the spool still having a substantial amount of line, but the line will have broken off flush with the openings on the head. Without any line sticking out, the force is insufficient to advance the line when pressing the advanced button. I'll make sure to run it full throttle in the future to see if that resolves my issue.


----------



## Jwsjr

Have had Stihl Kombi for some time........have had practically all the attachments i've needed. but today i finished out my stash with a Bed Redefinner......any suggestions or tips on using it? Too wet now but hoping by the weekend.....


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Jwsjr said:


> Have had Stihl Kombi for some time........have had practically all the attachments i've needed. but today i finished out my stash with a Bed Redefinner......any suggestions or tips on using it? Too wet now but hoping by the weekend.....


I'm jealous. That attachment is on my list. I'm guessing you have KM131/130? That's the only thing I know to recommend; Stihl says that attachment is best suited for the 131


----------



## Jwsjr

ive actually got the KM 110R. I bought before the 131 came out. it was the biggest available at the time. Dealer said it would handle it as long as it wasn't hard pan dirt....and it's not. and it doesn't need a major overhaul, just touch up. Hoping the 110 is strong enough. will report back.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Jwsjr said:


> ive actually got the KM 110R. I bought before the 131 came out. it was the biggest available at the time. Dealer said it would handle it as long as it wasn't hard pan dirt....and it's not. and it doesn't need a major overhaul, just touch up. Hoping the 110 is strong enough. will report back.


Nice. Interested to hear your take. The bed redefined was the main reason I bought a kombi motor.


----------



## Fishnugget

Stihl pushing battery....Your thoughts on the battery powered Kombi? :thumbup:

I have not let go of my Stihl battery and recently bought an AP300 for my BGA 85 Blower and Hedge Trimmer. I was flirting with the idea of going EGO but had too much money already invested in Stihl. Also, I read the Echo PAS attachments work with this Kombi!

I will probably eventually purchase the Stihl Kombi battery system once my trees grow and need some trimming.

Check it out...Its out in the UK already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p4-9xGjhUA


----------



## Fishnugget

Another video but I dont understand the language...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-2KC1Flo60


----------



## Fishnugget

This is the attachment I will get when my trees grow and its time for trimming...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXyLQ0oFNvE


----------



## iFisch3224

Abet, I had a Troy Built - $250 battery blower, it barely lasted 1.5 years. I had to jump through multiple hoops just to get service, and the battery/charger alone is like $130 - and this has left a terrible taste in MY mouth with expensive, battery equipment. If I had issues, could drop off the defective product, and walk out with a brand new item on the spot, that may be better.

For those using battery Stihl, Echo, or whatever "commercial" branded equipment, when issues arose (if any) did you go back to the dealer and swap out defective equipment for brand new stuff? I was told, need to send here, to have an inspection, blah blah blah.

So I moved back to gas - if I have issues it gets fixed and I don't have to send it off to another state for "inspection".


----------



## iFisch3224

Beautiful design, dislike the "battery backpack" a lot. Anyone else?


----------



## Fishnugget

iFisch3224 said:


> Abet, I had a Troy Built - $250 battery blower, it barely lasted 1.5 years. I had to jump through multiple hoops just to get service, and the battery/charger alone is like $130 - and this has left a terrible taste in MY mouth with expensive, battery equipment. If I had issues, could drop off the defective product, and walk out with a brand new item on the spot, that may be better.
> 
> For those using battery Stihl, Echo, or whatever "commercial" branded equipment, when issues arose (if any) did you go back to the dealer and swap out defective equipment for brand new stuff? I was told, need to send here, to have an inspection, blah blah blah.
> 
> So I moved back to gas - if I have issues it gets fixed and I don't have to send it off to another state for "inspection".


I have not had any issues with my Stihl battery equipment. It has been flawless and I've had the hedge trimmer and blower with battery + charger for at least 3-4 years now. I had more issues with my gas equipment.

However, I am a homeowner and do not use my battery equipment for commercial applications. The Stihl battery is more than enough for my needs and I like how quiet battery equipment runs.

I also own an Echo Battery weed trimmer and am using the landscape blade. It also works great.

I did try on the $1000 Stihl battery backpack (most expensive option) and it was heavy at my local Ace Hardware Store.


----------



## HomerGuy

I store my Stihl Km131R power head hanging from the wall in my garage. It seems like fuel or something is dripping out. Any idea what is causing this?


----------



## Mightyquinn

HomerGuy said:


> I store my Stihl Km131R power head hanging from the wall in my garage. It seems like fuel or something is dripping out. Any idea what is causing this?


Same thing happens to mine while hanging on the wall. I was planning on waiting until the offseason to investigate it some more to see what is causing it. It doesn't seem to affect the performance or anything so I haven't really worried about it.


----------



## FlowRider

@HomerGuy and @Mightyquinn

That appears to be carbon and burned oil residue from the exhaust system leaking down below the exhaust port onto the plastic body covers. It should just wipe off with some degreaser or cleanser on a shop towel. Very common from engines that run fuel and oil mixtures.


----------



## HomerGuy

FlowRider said:


> @HomerGuy and @Mightyquinn
> 
> That appears to be carbon and burned oil residue from the exhaust system leaking down below the exhaust port onto the plastic body covers. It should just wipe off with some degreaser or cleanser on a shop towel. Very common from engines that run fuel and oil mixtures.


Thank you. That seems plausible. Is there any way to stop it? I didn't have this problem with my Echo.

I've been meaning to pull the plastic cover to see what's going on but frankly its a low priority on my list.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I seriously can't stop buying Stihl. I own damn near one of every power equipment tool they make.


----------



## FlowRider

HomerGuy said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> @HomerGuy and @Mightyquinn
> 
> That appears to be carbon and burned oil residue from the exhaust system leaking down below the exhaust port onto the plastic body covers. It should just wipe off with some degreaser or cleanser on a shop towel. Very common from engines that run fuel and oil mixtures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That seems plausible. Is there any way to stop it? I didn't have this problem with my Echo.
> 
> I've been meaning to pull the plastic cover to see what's going on but frankly its a low priority on my list.
Click to expand...

The only way to stop it is to either spray the spark arrestor/muffler with some engine cleaner and wash it off with a hose being careful not to get water and cleaner up into the engine, or use carb cleaner and spray it down and blow it dry when you are done blasting it with the aerosol carb cleaner (this is tricky to do - you have to hold the motor up so gravity makes the liquid fall away from the engine and cylinder head area); or else pull the spark arrestor/muffler and soak it in carb cleaner or engine cleaner, then blow or wash it off, and/or put a new gasket on and remount it to the cylinder head.

It is caused by a buildup of oil and carbon that is generated by the fuel mixture the engine burns. It will not hurt anything, it just looks kind of gunky and it oozes out from gravity. I just spray some carb cleaner on mine, and blast it off with some air pressure and a blow gun, which gets rid of 80% of the buildup, and drive on. It doesn't really bother me that much....


----------



## ForsheeMS

HomerGuy said:


> I store my Stihl Km131R power head hanging from the wall in my garage. It seems like fuel or something is dripping out. Any idea what is causing this?


What I'm seeing on the right side of the pic is likely fuel either coming from the carb or possibly a fuel line. If it is stored where the temps fluctuate a lot it could just be building pressure in the tank and forcing a little fuel out. It only takes a little fuel mixed with oil to look like a major spill.

None of my Stihl 4 Mix engines have any of the gooey stuff running out of the exhaust like some 2 strokes get. Mine just have a black, powdery soot that builds up over time. If yours has oily goo coming out of the exhaust I would be looking for the cause of that.


----------



## HomerGuy

Thanks for all the tips. I'll have to investigate the cause of the oily goo when I have some time. The unit is only a month old and I'm running the Stihl HP Ultra oil (only because buying a 6 pack doubled the warranty).

One last question/observation. I'm running the KM131 with the straight shaft string trimmer attachment. I find that I have way more particles/debris hit my face with when string trimming with the Stihl as compared to my old Echo. I can't explain it as the guard on the Stihl is way larger than the guard on the Echo.


----------



## pennstater2005

This will probably get lost in here but....

I've replaced the carburetor on my Stihl BG55 twice now thinking it was the problem. I happen to be watching a video on it when at the end the gentleman said check out my other video if your Stihl is having revving high end. So I did and it ended up once I removed the spark arrestor plug, burned off the carbon, and put it back in....problem solved!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsXznA67-zA

God Bless you Steve :thumbup:

Edited to add: Hope he likes my comment :lol:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> This will probably get lost in here but....
> 
> I've replaced the carburetor on my Stihl BG55 twice now thinking it was the problem. I happen to be watching a video on it when at the end the gentleman said check out my other video if your Stihl is having revving high end. So I did and it ended up once I removed the spark arrestor plug, burned off the carbon, and put it back in....problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless you Steve :thumbup:
> 
> Edited to add: Hope he likes my comment :lol:


Gotta give @wardconnor some love too.


----------



## pennstater2005

I wish his video would've come up when I googled this!


----------



## ThomasPI

pennstater2005 said:


> I wish his video would've come up when I googled this!


I'm so glad I'd read this and watched video :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

15% off Stihl products on Saturday, April 17th at Northern Tool. Check your local store for more details.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> 15% off Stihl products on Saturday, April 17th at Northern Tool. Check your local store for more details.


For those in P&K Equipment country, they have 10% off Stihl and Honda outdoor power equipment on April 9th[/sup] and 10[sup]th.

The postcard also said they will have 10% off John Deere parts, 12% off filters, and "huge savings on oil".


----------



## TulsaFan

Anyone know how to decode a serial for a Stihl blower? Trying to figure out a manufacture date without going to a dealer.

I picked up this Stihl SH56C-E from an auction. Got it home...pumped the fuel bulb three times, set the choke, and it fired up on the first pull! :thumbup:


(Auction image)


----------



## bigpetzi

The SH56C was introduced in 2012


----------



## TulsaFan

bigpetzi said:


> The SH56C was introduced in 2012


Thanks!

The manual in the photo has a revision date of 2017. However, I was assuming the blower might be newer? The auction photo looks much worse than it appears in person. It was also pretty dusty when I picked it up.

I am just happy to have something cordless to replace my electric Black+Decker LeafHog for cleaning up the lawn before I reel mow.


----------



## MasterMech

@TulsaFan The first digit of a Stihl serial indicated the plant where it was built. Yours is likely a 2 for Virginia Beach.

Beyond that, you'd need to have a dealer punch the serial into the warranty system. It should spit back the original date of sale, possibly even manufacture.

Remember, it's not age, it's the mileage ....


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Picked up a new Stihl BGA 57 battery blower today. I have the battery hedge trimmer and really like it, figured why not try the blower too. I know there are more powerful options on the market, but I've loved every piece of Stihl equipment I've owned so I'm hopeful for this too. Not a bad price at $199 and it came with the battery. &#128077;&#127995;

I have an extra AK30 battery so I should get decent run time out if it. Can't wait to try it out.

Anybody have one!?


----------



## HomerGuy

Any recommendations on where to buy Stihl parts online? I know Stihl is big into local dealer support, but sometimes you just feel like shopping for chainsaw parts at 2am


----------



## Lawn Noob

I've got a bga 57. My wife loves it. I use it too if I don't otherwise have a reason to run my 131r kombi unit. It's a good unit and made in Virginia.


----------



## Mightyquinn

HomerGuy said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy Stihl parts online? I know Stihl is big into local dealer support, but sometimes you just feel like shopping for chainsaw parts at 2am


It doesn't exist unless you are wanting spark plugs and maybe some air filters. Stihl has their parts on
Lock down so you have to either call or go into a dealer.


----------



## UtahSteve

I have the kombi KM 90 R for probably 8+ years. Never had a problem with it. I have these attachments...

straight arm string trimmer
straight arm stick edger
blower
adjustable hedge trimmer

I'm really, really wanting the rotary cutting head (RG-KM). It's $427+. A bit expensive but I'll likely do it but maybe wait until Spring 2023 to buy it.

Most of what i hear about it is great. Anyone have other opinions on it?


----------

